# Iced Tea Web security warnings

## zBrain

I run a web based java app regularly, and every time Iced Tea pops up 2 warnings I have to say yes to.

Is there any way I can tell it java apps coming from a certain host/ip are ok?

----------

## Princess Nell

I've never used IcedTea, but I noticed it comes with a configuration tool, the equivalent to Oracle Java's jcontrol, called itweb-settings. It should allow you to do this in some fashion.

----------

